# An interview with Ankit Fadia



## ritesh.techie (Dec 3, 2009)

> Unethical activities land one in trouble right? Wrong! Not if you are Ankit Fadia, India’s first and youngest ethical hacker. At the age of 13, he hacked the website of his favourite magazine CHIP and instead of being handed over to the cops, he was offered a job by the editor of the magazine.
> 
> “I was 13 then and I defaced the website and put up my photo on it. Later, I was worried about the consequences so I called up the editor and confessed to him. He took it well and offered me a job in his organisation. When I told him my age he said I could join them when I turn 18,” says Ankit.
> 
> Continue reading



*VIA beingPC.com*


----------



## eggman (Dec 3, 2009)

Had a nice laugh!! Thanks for the share!


----------



## mrbgupta (Dec 3, 2009)

@eggman

go through today's ABP , Ankit fadia finds Al Qaeda's IP  lol


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

A respected newspaper like The Hindu should not publish such utter FUD.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 3, 2009)

> The mails apparently had only pictures and no text accompanying them. “The pictures followed the steganography pattern where in photographs with embedded messages are used. I gave a few suggestions on decoding them. It was exciting as I was only 16 then. They usually never give any feedback as it is classified information but since I received a few projects even after that I feel I have been of use at some level,” smiles the 24-year-old.



I always took this as a joke. :\


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2009)

Krow said:


> A respected newspaper like The Hindu should not publish such utter FUD.



I guess you need to red N. Ram's rabid articles praising and appeasing China.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 4, 2009)

*Ankit Fadia, India’s first and youngest ethical hacker. *

kitni galatfahmiyan hoti hai logon ko


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2009)

Ankit FUDia Fraudia.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 4, 2009)

Tell The hindu to read about indian snakes. 
*www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-1000010-en--Win32.Yahaa.P@mm-Q@mm.html



> iNDiAn snAKeS pReSAnTs : W32/yAHA 2.00
> wE aRe tHe gREaT inDIaNs
> ------------------------
> sNAkE p0iSoN wiLL **** pAKIs
> ...


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

kanjar said:


> I guess you need to red N. Ram's rabid articles praising and appeasing China.


Being leftist should NOT translate to being pro China. Sad that it mostly does so.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ankit Phadia


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally got to see the face of this Con Artist. He's a Con artist because he dupes people into believing he actually knows something 

What a Phail Phadia!!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Let him do it. It's great! People still have this illusion that hacking is about sending some magic down wires... let them have it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 4, 2009)

have you guys seen what the hack on mtv
i was tunning some channels and suddenly seen hose with pc
and start watching wat's he is doing with pc
then accidentally i found fag sitting nxt to him is ankit fadia


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow said:


> Being leftist should NOT translate to being pro China. Sad that it mostly does so.



There is no left or right in India. Its a concept best applied to West onlee.

Here everything is flexible to GUBOing the desh's interests as long as self interests are satisfied. 

We have more Marxists who are disguising under liberal and secular tag but are actually myopic in thoughts. These people applaud Maoists when a government school is blasted off, justify 26/11 etc. The real reason of such rabid hate is to despise everything Indic. So praising China comes at no surprise.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Hypocrisy rules here.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2009)

kanjar... If that post had one more political reference, my head would have exploded.


----------



## mrbgupta (Dec 5, 2009)

Here comes Rediff :

*getahead.rediff.com/slide-show/200...lot-more-at-24-ankit-fadia-ethical-hacker.htm


----------



## Chirag (Dec 5, 2009)

He is techie KRK.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont get it. Why is a fraud like him gaining so much publicity?  

If the media can do background checks on politicians, celebs and so-called "socialites", why not run a simple Google search on this mug and make him eat his shorts? 

Double standards I tell you . . . .


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm what if he had hacked Digit India's website instead of Chip when he was 13.
  Digit is unhackable.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Hmm what if he had hacked Digit India's website instead of Chip when he was 13.
> Digit is unhackable.


When he was 13, I believe present day Digit was CHIP and the Editor was Gaurav Jaswal. I used to read every editorial of his in the magazine.

Everybody has moved on in life, except this jerk called Fadia!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 26, 2009)

Be-careful guyz next ANKIT FRAUDIA  could Hack ur system 

Y this fraud needs PUBLICITY ?? i am confused ??


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> When he was 13, I believe present day Digit was CHIP and the Editor was Gaurav Jaswal. I used to read every editorial of his in the magazine.
> 
> Everybody has moved on in life, except this jerk called Fadia!



  Opps so right ! I just remembered reading Chip then.Wow nice days those.!!


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Why is a fraud like him gaining so much publicity?


It happens only in India.


----------



## tekdude (Dec 30, 2009)

Ankit fadia was my hero in my college days..!!


----------



## eggman (Dec 30, 2009)

^^Maybe still is!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 30, 2009)

Ankit Phadia


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2009)

doesn't this kind of send a wrong signal...so hackers will go one hacking other pages & expect jobs..i heard a similar case about some guy finding a loophole in iphone & next thing he lands a job in apple


----------



## knight17 (Dec 31, 2009)

As if Home Land security people doesn't know a thing about this. Maybe US embassy should consider suing him for degrading American competency! 



> After the September 11 attacks, the U.S Government found some encrypted mails. The mails apparently had only pictures and no text accompanying them.
> ...
> I gave a few suggestions on decoding them. It was exciting as I was only 16 then. They usually never give any feedback as it is classified information but since I received a few projects even after that I feel I have been of use at some level


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 31, 2009)

US govt doesn't have time for such cheap show-offs.. And besides, why are we even discussing about him, if he's so made-up?


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 31, 2009)

Another thread on Ankit Fadia and I will have an indigestion!!!!


----------

